# Índice ACE já não é publicado na wikipedia



## adiabático (29 Jul 2011 às 12:32)

Parece que os autores do artigo na wikipedia sobre a actual época de ciclones tropicais no Atlântico decidiram (entre controvérsia) retirar a tabela que mostrava o índice ACE das tempestades e o cumulativo para a época.

Não posso discutir o valor científico ou indicativo do índice, mas como acompanho estas coisas de uma forma puramente recreativa, tenho pena de ficar sem um dos parâmetros que me dava uma ideia da intensidade das tempestades e da época.

Alguém conhece outra fonte onde se possa encontrar este tipo de dados e estatísticas sobre a intensidade, quer das tempestades, quer da época em curso, quer de épocas passadas?

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Vince (29 Jul 2011 às 15:59)

Experimenta aqui, penso que é das poucas pessoas que mantém isto actualizado com regularidade:

http://coaps.fsu.edu/~maue/tropical/


----------



## adiabático (30 Jul 2011 às 09:41)

Vince disse:


> Experimenta aqui, penso que é das poucas pessoas que mantém isto actualizado com regularidade:
> 
> http://coaps.fsu.edu/~maue/tropical/



Obrigado, Vince! Aproveitei o teu link para defender o regresso das estatísticas à wikipedia. O problema deles é não terem fontes externas para citar quanto aos valores, já que eram eles mesmos que os calculavam a partir dos dados do NHC (HURRDAT, acho), por fórmula igualmente publicada pelo NHC.


----------

